# Sierra Madre 4th of July Parade Bicycle Ride



## rustjunkie (Jul 3, 2015)

Fellow SGV bike-nut Carl has invited any and all who'd like to attend to ride in the Sierra Madre 4th of July Parade. 
"The more the merrier" he sez, but you gotta wear a Hawaiian shirt.
No "Aloha!" in your 'drobe? Raid Grampy's closet and come on out for a Saturday AM Independence Day cruise.

~9ish: Meet at the corner park/square Baldwin & Sierra Madre Blvd, Parade 10:00-11:30.

? pm/text/call Scott 6one9.Three4Seven.1159


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2015)

We shall be there


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 3, 2015)

If I don't get any offer's from family get together's I'll be there. Do we have to decorate our bikes ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2015)

If you like, but I don't plan to.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 6, 2015)

Here are some 4th of July parade picture's


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Retro Hawaiian....*



tikicruiser said:


> Here are some 4th of July parade picture's
> View attachment 224027




That Shirt is so loud Scott...Chili is trying to get away....


----------

